# One million signatures and Uwe Boll will quit directing



## Krug (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.cinematical.com/2008/04/06/one-million-signatures-and-uwe-boll-will-quit-making-movies/

Stop this man!


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 8, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Relique Hunter (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually I don't mind some of his work. I rather enjoed House of the Dead 2.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2008)

Funny interview, though.

Postal is only starting in the US now? It's already available on DVD here... havn't seen it, but a friend of mine has and said it was hilarious and by far his best (only good?) movie so far.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it me, or is Uwe Bol like Terry Gilliam but not funny, not brilliant, not talented but somehow successful with less production related problems?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

but he gets his female stars naked, of course they are never the stars we want to see naked.   

I want to stop the man but that would just be lowering the bar for everyone else, the guy is the reason to have the bell curve.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2008)

Signed!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2008)

One day, far, far, very far, way out there far, into the future people or mutants or whatever we become, will look back and say Boll was the Edward Wood of our time!


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 8, 2008)

I dunno. I think his movies aren't _that_ bad, he just goes out of the way to antagonize the public, and there's a certain love of hating his stuff.  I'm not saying his stuff is good by any means, but if you want to see some bad movies, go to the store and buy one of those 40 (or 100 movies) for $20 compilations.  Or even the Highlander sequels (if they existed, anyway), or most of the direct to video action movies starring Steaven Seagal or Wesley Snipes or even Mark Dacassos (sp?)

He's kinda like Derek Smart (the computer game guy).


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2008)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> ...but if you want to see some bad movies, go to the store and buy one of those 40 (or 100 movies) for $20 compilations.




Those compilations are really ace... I've yet to see (from the outside, mind you) a single one with at least one movie I have even heard about. 



> Or even the Highlander sequels (if they existed, anyway), ...




A sequel would make no sense at all... there can be only one! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tetsubo (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd be stunned if you could find a million people that even know who he is...


----------



## invokethehojo (Apr 8, 2008)

*Help end Uwe Boll's career*

There is a petition to get Uwe Boll to retire.

"Informed that the petition had already amassed 18,000 signatures, Boll retorted: "18,000 is not enough to convince me [to retire]." The director was then asked how many signatures that would take. "One million," he said."

The site is here
http://www.petitiononline.com/RRH53888/petition.html

Please, help me prevent him from making any more bad movies, or someday he might be the creative mind a Dungeons and Dragons movie, like DragonLance.


----------



## withak (Apr 8, 2008)

What's this got to do with 4E, exactly?


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 8, 2008)

This thread really doesn't belong in this forum.

That said, this is a very serious and important matter, and I fully endorse it. Petition signed.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. Boll does not deserve two threads trying to end his career.  Threads merged.


----------



## Villano (Apr 8, 2008)

Relique Hunter said:
			
		

> Actually I don't mind some of his work. I rather enjoed House of the Dead 2.




As far as I know, Boll didn't have anything to do with House Of The Dead 2.


----------



## S. Baldrick (Apr 8, 2008)

Signed.  I can't find it in my heart to forgive him for* Bloodrayne*.


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2008)

invokethehojo said:
			
		

> There is a petition to get Uwe Boll to retire.
> 
> "Informed that the petition had already amassed 18,000 signatures, Boll retorted: "18,000 is not enough to convince me [to retire]." The director was then asked how many signatures that would take. "One million," he said."
> 
> ...





I'm 100,993 and proud of it.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2008)

And that with your 11,111st post (well, unless you posted something else after this, that is). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Apr 8, 2008)

109550


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 8, 2008)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I'd be stunned if you could find a million people that even know who he is...



With some ... luck (?) a million people might know after the petition. I guess at the moment it might come out as "any kind of publicity is good" for Herrn Boll.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 8, 2008)

Much as I'd like to see Uwe Boll's career come crashing down in a burning fireball...

Does anyone _really_ believe he'll retire based on a petition, no matter what he said in an interview? _Really?_

The man _thrives_ on this sort of negative publicity. He _likes_ the fact that so many people hate him. It just gets him more attention.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't care enough about him to bother signing anything.  I prefer just not seeing or talking about his movies.  Once more people just ignore him he'll go away.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 8, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Much as I'd like to see Uwe Boll's career come crashing down in a burning fireball...
> 
> Does anyone _really_ believe he'll retire based on a petition, no matter what he said in an interview? _Really?_
> 
> The man _thrives_ on this sort of negative publicity. He _likes_ the fact that so many people hate him. It just gets him more attention.




Exactly.

There's no way he'll retire.  Heck, people on other sites (Digg, etc) have blatantly said they've put in fake names.  That's enough of an excuse right there.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah, just like he wimped out of fighting the one guy who could have beaten him in the ring.


----------



## Mark (Apr 9, 2008)

Huh. 1/4 million.


----------



## Starman (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm 125544.

Unfortunately, even if Boll does stop, some other unholy monstrosity will step in to take his place.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 9, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Does anyone _really_ believe he'll retire based on a petition, no matter what he said in an interview? _Really?_




Probably not, but in the off chance that he might, what's the harm in taking 5 minutes to sign it?


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never seen a Uwe Boll film.  Anyone who would, from what I understand of the mans skills, DESERVES what they get.  Anyone who allows him to write/produce/direct a film based on an IP that I might be interested in might make me angry for doing so - but wouldn't get MY money in any case.

In short, I don't care.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Apr 9, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> Probably not, but in the off chance that he might, what's the harm in taking 5 minutes to sign it?



As Ari said, the folks who claim to hate him so are giving him a ridiculous amount of free publicity.

It's amusing, really.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Apr 9, 2008)

If it only takes a million signatures to stop Uwe Boll, how many signatures to get George Lucas to stop directing. I like the work of ILM, but really, should he ever be behind a camera again either?


----------



## Villano (Apr 9, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> As Ari said, the folks who claim to hate him so are giving him a ridiculous amount of free publicity.
> 
> It's amusing, really.




It would be funny if all the press translated into big box office, but Boll's films have all bombed. 

House of the Dead
Cost: $12 million ($22 million with marketing)
Worldwide Gross: $13,818,181

Alone in the Dark
Cost: $20 million ($32 million with marketing)
Worldwide Gross: $8,191,971

BloodRayne
Cost: $25 million
Worldwide Gross: $3,621,531

In the Name of the King
Cost: $60 million
Worldwide Gross: $11,457,796

Postal
Cost: $15 to 18 million
Worldwide Gross: $141,783

I'd say that all the negative publicity *is* bad for Boll.

The sad thing is that he won't ever stop making movies.  No matter how bad the reviews, how much the viewers hate him, or how much money the films lose, he'll keep going on.

Normally, I'd admire his desire to make films despite overwelming criticism, but the man is such an egomaniac and jerk that I have no sympathy for him.  I remember reading a profanity laced letter he wrote to a critic who gave a negative review for Postal.  He claimed the film was genius and the critic was jealous of him and wanted to sleep with his own mother, etc.

Guys like Ed Wood loved movies.  Boll is just a loudmouth bully who found a way to exploit the German tax shelter system.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 9, 2008)

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> As Ari said, the folks who claim to hate him so are giving him a ridiculous amount of free publicity.




And I'm not disagreeing with that.

So he gets free publicity... big deal.  As Ari said, he's good at stirring things up in the press, and this is just another of his stunts.

But in the off chance that he'd actually go away?  That's worth a measely five minutes of my time.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 9, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> If it only takes a million signatures to stop Uwe Boll, how many signatures to get George Lucas to stop directing. I like the work of ILM, but really, *should he ever be behind a camera again either?*



Yes, if only to hone his filmmaking skill by making small independent films.

You have to remember, between shooting Episode 6 and Episode 1, he didn't keep up with his skill as much as his buddy Steven Spielberg. He was too busy with everything else, including setting up an independent special effect production company (before special effect is done in-house studios) and merchandising.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 10, 2008)

If the petition reaches 1 million, maybe we can get Werner Herzog and Zak Penn to do a documentary on Uwe Boll's decision...

BTW, part of the reason Uwe Boll gets to make movies is a German law- recently altered- that gives all kinds of preferential treatment to expenditures towards failed movies.  He has one more movie in the works that falls within that loophole- after that, however...


----------



## Darth Shoju (Apr 10, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> BTW, part of the reason Uwe Boll gets to make movies is a German law- recently altered- that gives all kinds of preferential treatment to expenditures towards failed movies.  He has one more movie in the works that falls within that loophole- after that, however...




Yeah. I had heard that when you count that, and factor in DVD and PPV sales, his movies end up being profitable (if only marginally). It will be interesting to see what happens to Uwe when he no longer has that little loophole to exploit. 

Ah well, at least I can honestly say I've never seen one of his movies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 10, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> If it only takes a million signatures to stop Uwe Boll, how many signatures to get George Lucas to stop directing. I like the work of ILM, but really, should he ever be behind a camera again either?




Don't forget, Lucas also wrote the script.  So no matter what, even if SWe 1 - 3 had a Steven Spielburg as it's director, the writing would still suck.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 10, 2008)

I wasn't necessarily saying people shouldn't sign it. Heck, I signed it, just on the 0.0000001% chance it'll accomplish anything.

I just meant that people shouldn't count on anything coming of it, no matter how many signatures it gets.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Don't forget, Lucas also wrote the script.  So no matter what, even if SWe 1 - 3 had a Steven Spielburg as it's director, the writing would still suck.



That's why you need a writing staff. Rarely you find a single writer who is truly talented, but in the case of Lucas, he had good ideas, just not good with writing dialogues on paper.

Of course, it helps if your writing staff are not brown-nosers, but willing to tell the boss what sucks about what he wrote.


----------



## zen_hydra (Apr 10, 2008)

Nature abhors a vacuum.  

Even if Uwe Boll does quit directing, some equally untalented hack will immediately step up to fill his place.  

At least we have identified Uwe Boll as a threat (to sanity, good taste, kittens), and can easily avoid the drek he creates.


----------



## zen_hydra (Apr 10, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Don't forget, Lucas also wrote the script.  So no matter what, even if SWe 1 - 3 had a Steven Spielburg as it's director, the writing would still suck.




I am not sure that I'm down with the (implied) Spielberg love.  

If Steven Spielberg directed a Star Wars film, the Jedi would end up waving around walkie-talkies instead of light sabers.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 10, 2008)

zen_hydra said:
			
		

> I am not sure that I'm down with the (implied) Spielberg love.
> 
> If Steven Spielberg directed a Star Wars film, the Jedi would end up waving around walkie-talkies instead of light sabers.




I only mentioned Spielberg because I think that he is one of the only directors that Lucas would trust to make a Star Wars flick considering the amount of times they worked together.  

Sure, I'd love to see a great director work on Star Wars flick, but as long as Lucas is breathing, I really doubt that would happen.  Lets just be thankful that he wasn't close friends with Uwe Bol.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Apr 10, 2008)

zen_hydra said:
			
		

> I am not sure that I'm down with the (implied) Spielberg love.
> 
> If Steven Spielberg directed a Star Wars film, the Jedi would end up waving around walkie-talkies instead of light sabers.




I'm sorry, but I'd take Spielberg over Lucas any day. Besides, it's not like that alteration to ET erases his resume of films. He's a damn fine director, and one of the most influential of all time.

But either of them is a better director in his sleep than Uwe *. Heck, I'd take the kid who played Short Round over him.


* of course, this is just going off what I've heard. I've never seen the man's work, as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## werk (Apr 10, 2008)

Bloodrayne 3 is already in production!?!?   NOOOOOOOOooooooo......


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 10, 2008)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That's why you need a writing staff. Rarely you find a single writer who is truly talented, but in the case of Lucas, he had good ideas, just not good with writing dialogues on paper.




I disagree; Lucas's ideas for Ep 1 sucked.  Darth Vader building C3PO, the Force being controlled by midichlorians, and Jar-Jar are all just plain stupid concepts.  Heck, some of the ideas are just weakly recycled from the original trilogy, like the alien life-debt schtick and the weak native aliens defeating the big evil guys.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 10, 2008)

zen_hydra said:
			
		

> Nature abhors a vacuum.
> 
> Even if Uwe Boll does quit directing, some equally untalented hack will immediately step up to fill his place.



OR someone better? After all, why pull out an old, rusted nail if you're gonna put in another old, rusted nail in its place?


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 10, 2008)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> I disagree; Lucas's ideas for Ep 1 sucked.  Darth Vader building C3PO,



Nothing wrong with that, really.




			
				Deset Gled said:
			
		

> the Force being controlled by midichlorians,



There is no indication of midichlorians controlling the force. They're like "moths drawn to the fire." But I do agree, in the Golden Age of the Republic, the Jedi are less mystical than we thought of them in _Episode IV._ Like watching a bunch of Catholic priest-exorcists busting out *Ghostbuster* equipment rather than crucifixes, holy water, and bibles.




			
				Deset Gled said:
			
		

> and Jar-Jar are all just plain stupid concepts.



I'll give you that.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 11, 2008)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that, really.




Are you kidding?   

I think it's possibly the dumbest idea in the trilogy, _including_ the midichlorians. There's a certain level of unbelievable and unnecessary coincidence that simply ruins any story, and this absolutely crossed that line.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 11, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?
> 
> I think it's possibly the dumbest idea in the trilogy,...



What's wrong with young Anakin building a droid?

As for the midichlorian, I agree with you. *Deset Gled* just have the fact wrong.


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 11, 2008)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?
> 
> I think it's possibly the dumbest idea in the trilogy, _including_ the midichlorians. There's a certain level of unbelievable and unnecessary coincidence that simply ruins any story, and this absolutely crossed that line.



Nope, strongly disagree with that.

Let's see, it establishes immediately that 9 year old Anakin is a prodigy far beyond other humans in skill.  

It adds a lot of irony every time 3P0 says "Thank the maker" in the original series.

I've seen fans argue it adds new meaning to the scene in Empire when Boba Fett is about to shoot Chewbacca (with 3P0 on his back) in the cloud freezing chamber and Vader stops him for no apparent reason, he was doing it to save 3P0 because he still had some emotional attachment to his old droid (although he would never admit it, it's those kind of lingering emotions of Anakin that lead to his redemption).

It gives a reason for 3P0 to be in the possession of Padme and thus later the Organa family.


----------



## Felon (Apr 11, 2008)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> But in the off chance that he'd actually go away?  That's worth a measely five minutes of my time.



"Go away"? Is he living in your attic or something? 

He goes away if you stop seeing his movies and--even more importantly--stop talking about him in Internet forums.


----------



## Felon (Apr 11, 2008)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Nope, strongly disagree with that.
> 
> Let's see, it establishes immediately that 9 year old Anakin is a prodigy far beyond other humans in skill.



When do we ever see again that Anakin/Vader is some kind of gearhead? He's a force-using prodigy, sure, but the force has little to do with droid construction.

Don't see what the big deal is about midichlorians though.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 11, 2008)

Felon said:
			
		

> "Go away"? Is he living in your attic or something?




Yes.  Also, all of his movies were made in my garage.

Relax, Felon... it's for fun.  I already explained my feelings on the matter, and don't really need to do so again.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 11, 2008)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Nope, strongly disagree with that.




I can agree to disagree about how silly the very concept of Vader building 3PO is from a story perspective.  I can even (painfully) look past the idea of an 8 year old being able to build a fully functioning protocol droid.  But even ignoring all that glaring logical disonance, the idea of any single person building C3PO from scratch still doesn't make sense in the Star Wars universe.  C3PO is not a custom droid.  He's a standard model made by Cybot Galactica.  Post-movie supplementals go into great details of the technical specs.  Ignoring non-movie information, here's still the problem that we see other 3PO units at various points in the movies.  And there's simply no way that a droid cobbled together from random parts in a junkyard can end up as an industrial standard model.

Also, the idea that it is convenient for 3PO to be owen by the Organa family to explain how he ended up on the Tantive IV really doesn't work, as it was previously established that he had dozens of different owners before the events of SW4.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 11, 2008)

Think of the terrible opportunity cost of Boll's films. Imagine for a moment if you took all the money the German government gave Boll, and handed it over to promising German film students. You might still get a fair amount of garbage, but you would probably get a few fine gems as well. Boll will never make a decent movie however. It is anathema to him.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Apr 12, 2008)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> And there's simply no way that a droid cobbled together from random parts in a junkyard can end up as an industrial standard model.




Maybe Anakin was working from some plans he had for that standard model of droid, and didn't invent him from scratch at all. Or maybe he was just putting together a "kit droid."

 

I dunno, for some reason that aspect never really bugged me at all. The midichlorians thing did, because it really de-mystified the whole concept of the Force for me (even though it really didn't explain things that well, it just added an intermediary between humanoids and the force...all for what -- so they could have a way to "measure" how powerful Anakin is?)

Frakkin Star Wars logic.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Apr 12, 2008)

I am amused that IMDB has kept the thing on their main page for days.  Links to pro and anti petitions and footage of Boll just demonstrating why people might actually bother to start and sign a petition against him.  He's a GENIUS don't you know?  Most amusing indeed.


----------



## Mark (Apr 14, 2008)

193536 Total Signatures so far!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 14, 2008)

Is anyone going to make a similar one to keep David Caruso off TV until he takes some lessons...or at least stops cocking his head to one side to "EMOTE?"


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 14, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to make a similar one to keep David Caruso off TV until he takes some lessons...or at least stops cocking his head to one side to "EMOTE?"



Only if you include a petition to keep Gary Sinise from talking with a gravel voice.


----------



## warlord (Apr 15, 2008)

For anyone who cares EW.com has compiled a list of Uwe Boll movies to prove that he is in fact the worst director in the history of cinema.


----------



## trancejeremy (Apr 15, 2008)

He's going to be on Red Eye w/ Greg Gutfeld tonight on Fox News (2 am central time)


----------



## Mark (Apr 17, 2008)

203825 Total Signatures


----------



## Meloncov (Apr 18, 2008)

zen_hydra said:
			
		

> I am not sure that I'm down with the (implied) Spielberg love.
> 
> If Steven Spielberg directed a Star Wars film, the Jedi would end up waving around walkie-talkies instead of light sabers.




Spielberg is responsible for the likes of Saving Private Ryan in addition to ET.


----------



## Orius (Apr 22, 2008)

In further news, Blizzard doesn't want him involved in their WoW movie project:

http://www.gamespot.com/pages/news/show_blog_entry.php?topic_id=26355213&sid=6189641


----------

